# Meet the luthiers of the Montreal Guitar Show!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

If you want to put an image on some of the best luthiers around, check this slide show of last July Montreal Guitar Show...

Many good looking guitars AND makers! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkyguitarsanddrums/sets/72157622018807259/show/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, I mean *WOW!* Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice photo review. I was there and played quite a few of those guitars and talked to quite a few of those builders.

Montreal rocks.

N


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

The show was a lot of fun! At times I would sneak away from my table just to check out the incredible offerings and talk to other builders. I think I managed to look not too goofy in the slide show, but you should have seen my face while I was talking shop with Bob Benedetto :bow:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Although they need to shake things up with a booth of vintage electric replicas ... maybe next time.


You know, I was just telling someone that yesterday!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like a fun event. Great pictures - I liked how you follow each guitar shot with a shot of the builder holding the guitar. Nicely done.

Do they generally display the prices of each guitar, or is it an "ask if you think you can afford it" kind of deal?


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Looks like a fun event. Great pictures - I liked how you follow each guitar shot with a shot of the builder holding the guitar. Nicely done.
> 
> Do they generally display the prices of each guitar, or is it an "ask if you think you can afford it" kind of deal?


Some guys, do but most don't...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Do they generally display the prices of each guitar, or is it an "ask if you think you can afford it" kind of deal?


I attended last year, and the prices listed were almost always over 10k...

But they seem worth it.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> I attended last year, and the prices listed were almost always over 10k...


Possibly in the acoustic room, but in the electric room (it was the first year with a dedicated room for electric builders), the prices were not that high. 
Mike


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> I attended last year, and the prices listed were almost always over 10k...
> 
> But they seem worth it.


Guitars ranged between 1000$ to 45 000$, with a good representation between 2500$ and 4000$ in electric, and acoustics... And yes you could find many great guitars at 10 000$.


----------

